# L'ecran de mon ipod affiche une enorme ligne...



## LePetitDiable (27 Mars 2003)

Salut,

Voila, je suis partis aux states il y a 1 semaine de ca et d'un coup 5 lignes sont apparues sur mon ipod??? du coup je ne savais pas si c'etait a cause du froid... car il faisait -6... et maintenant mon ipod a une enorme ligne au centre de mon ecran... 1,7cm et ne permet plus la visualisation entiere de mon ecran... (1/3 de mon ecran est fausse)

Pensez-vous que mon ipod est sous garantie? ou je devrais payer les raparations pour un degat de ce genre?

Je pense le retourner a Apple pour qu'ils le reparent...

Est-ce deja arrive a l'un d'entre vous?

A+


----------



## sylko (27 Mars 2003)

Tu as déjà essayé de réinitialiser ton iPod?

Il te suffit simplement d'appuyer simultanément sur les boutons Menu et Lecture/Pause pendant 10 secondes.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par LePetitDiable:</font><hr /> *Pensez-vous que mon ipod est sous garantie? ou je devrais payer les raparations pour un degat de ce genre?* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es le mieux placé pour le savoir en fonction de la date d'achat


----------



## LePetitDiable (29 Mars 2003)

Ben oui, je l'ai reinitialise et il marche malheureusement toujours pas.. enfin oui, le son marche, tout marche, sauf que l'ecran a une enorme ligne blanche..

Ben, j'ai finalement decide de l'envoyer a APPLE.. mon ipod est sous garantie.. mais je sais pas si je vais devoir payer la reparation pour un ecran abime..... enfin il a pas eu un seul choque.. mais bon.. voila...

Ben, je crois que c'est tout...

A+

Est-ce que c'est arrive a l'un d'entre vous?


----------

